
Don't be afraid to expand your code for readability - rbanffy
https://dev.to/daniel/dont-be-afraid-to-expand-your-code-for-readability
======
singularity2001
strongly agree with commenter on site:

The first conditional is perfectly readable. The expanded version is not!

also the overly verbose version massively increases bug surface!

